# Schon Futter bei die Fische?



## tipit (10. Jan. 2012)

Hallo Koi Freunde,

gibt es unter Euch schon welche, die zur Zeit bei erkennbarer Aktivität etwas Futter
geben?

Hat jemand schon einmal mit Mais gefüttert?

Grüße
tipit


----------



## Joerg (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hi tipit,
zu füttern habe ich gar nicht aufgehört. 
Wenn der Filter noch läuft, kann man gaaaz wenig geben, wenn sie aktiv danach suchen.

Mais ist aktuell aber ungeeignet, besser fetthaltiges Sinkfutter.
Im Mais sind zuviel Kohlehydrate, die dann erst in Fett umgewandelt werden müssen.

Läuft der Filter nicht oder du hast kein spezielles Futter würde ich es lassen.
Die finden auch so noch genug zum "knabbern" im Teich.


----------



## Ulli (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo tipit,

das hatten wir gerade im Zusammenhang mit "Filter an - Filter aus" hier diskutiert:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34282

Ich persönlich füttere etwas, wenn die Fische fressen mögen, aber Wheat-Germ Sinkfutter fast fettlos. Wenn man füttert auch auf das Wasser achten und eventuell etwas wechseln.

Mais würde ich momentan auf gar keinen Fall füttern, wenn dann im Sommer.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Nikolai (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo,

meine Fische sind zur Zeit recht munter und betteln regelrecht nach Futter. Obwohl ich gewöhnlich im Winter nicht füttere, konnte ich es mir dieses Jahr nicht verkneifen. Sie bekommen aber nur wenig. Nur so viel, dass sie eine Weile beschäftigt sind.
Neben dem üblichen Teichfischfutter, gebe ich noch kleine Suppennudeln, Haferflocken und __ Reis dabei. Es scheint ihnen zu bekommen. Die Nudeln ziehen sie sogar dem Fischfutter vor.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Joerg (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Nikolai,
auch wenn sie Nudeln gerne mögen, würde ich persönlich keine mehr füttern.
Die wollen verdaut werden und das ist unter 8° kaum mehr gegeben.



Ulli schrieb:


> Wenn man füttert auch auf das Wasser achten und eventuell etwas wechseln.



Ulli, ich würde noch etwas weiter gehen und großzügig Wasser wechseln.
Damit holt man nicht nur Ausscheidungen raus, sondern kann auch noch Wärme zuführen.


----------



## Ulli (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Nikolai,
> auch wenn sie Nudeln gerne mögen, würde ich persönlich keine mehr füttern.
> Die wollen verdaut werden und das ist unter 8° kaum mehr gegeben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

 Nudeln, Mais & Co gerne im Sommer, aber momentan lieber nicht!  
 Und Wasserwechsel ist auch im Winter angesagt und wenn es irgendwie geht, ohne die lieben Paddler zu stören. Dieses Jahr geht das ja ganz gut, es ist kaum ein Teich zugefroren.

Jetzt könnten wir noch diskutieren, ob Winterfutter mit oder ohne Fett ? Ich habe eher fettarmes Sinkfutter auf Getreidebasis ( AL KO TE Wheat Germ), das muss aber nicht das Beste sein. Was füttert Ihr im Winter? 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## tipit (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Koi Freunde,

vielen Dank für die Auskünfte.
Ich werde also auch mal etwas füttern, aber kein Mais. Denn wenn die Fische aktiv sind, verbrauchen die ja schon von ihren Reserven.
Ich habe keine Lust das mir so ein Tier verhungert, weil ich nicht gefüttert habe.

Grüße
tipit


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Morgen  Da dieses Jahr meine Teichwassertemperatur noch nicht mal unter 6 Grad war habe ich Filter mit Bachlauf einfach angelassen . Futter gebe ich nur wenig aber doch soviel wie die Koi in 15 Minuten weg mamfen . Alles bis Heute im Grünen Bereich


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hier noch Bilder des Fütterns vom 10.01.2012 Gruss Reiner sei Dank


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*



Ulli schrieb:


> Ich habe eher fettarmes Sinkfutter auf Getreidebasis


Hallo Ulli,
fettarme Nudeln aus Weizen nein, aber Sinkfutter auf Getreidebasis? 

Die Fische fahren ihren Stoffwechsel runter, benötigen aber immer noch Energie.
Da wenig gefütternt werden soll, wegen dem Filter der nicht mehr läuft, sollte das wenige dann möglichst viel Energie enthalten. 
Das geht mit Fett ( 39 kJ/g) eben deutlich effektiver, als mit KH deren Energiegehalt mit 17 kJ/g noch nicht mal 50% beträgt.

Ich bin da gerade noch am rausfinden, ob denn Einfachzucker eine Alternative ist. Der könnte möglicherweise ohne große "Verdauung" direkt verwertet werden.


----------



## Ironm (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Leute,

vorab ich bin kein Fischexperte! Habe euren Beitrag verfolgt und hätte dazu (aus reinen Interesse) ein paar Fragen



Joerg schrieb:


> Mais ist aktuell aber ungeeignet, besser fetthaltiges Sinkfutter.
> Im Mais sind zuviel Kohlehydrate, die dann erst in Fett umgewandelt werden müssen.



Warum müssen bei Fischen Kohlenhydrate erst in Fette umgewandelt werden? Beim Menschen ist es genau umgekehrt. Nachdem die Glykogenspeicher also die Kohlenhydrate verbraucht sind. Greift der Mensch seine Fettpolster (Depofett) an. Hier werden also die Fette in Kohlenhydrate umgewandelt.

Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?  




Joerg schrieb:


> Die Fische fahren ihren Stoffwechsel runter, benötigen aber immer noch Energie.
> Da wenig gefütternt werden soll, wegen dem Filter der nicht mehr läuft, sollte das wenige dann möglichst viel Energie enthalten.
> Das geht mit Fett ( 39 kJ/g) eben deutlich effektiver, als mit KH deren Energiegehalt mit 17 kJ/g noch nicht mal 50% beträgt.
> 
> Ich bin da gerade noch am rausfinden, ob denn Einfachzucker eine Alternative ist. Der könnte möglicherweise ohne große "Verdauung" direkt verwertet werden.



Auch hier wäre es beim Menschen so, dass Fette, obwohl sie eine höhere Energiedichte besitzen,. länger im Magen verweilen. Einfachzucker und Zweifachzucker sollten doch dann auch von Fischen viel Schneller verdaut werden. Der Darm der Fische würde dann weniger lange belastet.

Oder geht es hier rein um den Filter?

Danke für eure Antworten,

Marco


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Marco,
vorab, ich bin kein Biologe und habe mir das nur aus Interesse angelesen. Ich versuche es nach meinem Kenntnisstand zu schreiben.
Koi sind wechselwarm und haben im Winter eine etwas andere Verwertung.

Bei den Kohlenhydraten gibt es ja verschiedene und einige davon müssen erst aufgespaltet werden. Habe gelesen, dass Kohlenhydrate unter 16-17°C nicht oder nur noch in geringem Maße aufgenommen werden können. Das Einfachzucker eine gute Quelle sein könnte, schrieb ich ja schon. Der Abbau geschieht durch Enzyme und Bakterien, die bei niedrigen Temperaturen möglicherweise nicht mehr so effektiv arbeiten.

Die Fische sind mit dem Körper in einen Energiesparmodus gewechselt und nehmen nur noch wenig Nahrung auf. Diese sollte dann den akuten Bedarf gut decken können, also etwas gehaltvoller sein als im Sommer.


----------



## Ulli (12. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*



Joerg schrieb:


> ...Hallo Ulli,
> fettarme Nudeln aus Weizen nein, aber Sinkfutter auf Getreidebasis?
> 
> Ich bin da gerade noch am rausfinden, ob denn Einfachzucker eine Alternative ist. Der könnte möglicherweise ohne große "Verdauung" direkt verwertet werden.



Hallo Jörg,

das verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, aber alle speziellen Winterfutter sind auf Getreidebasis und mit geringem Fettanteil. Getreide wird wohl besser verdaut, was nicht heissen muss, dass es mehr oder besser  verwertbare Anteile enthält. Vielleicht geht es einfach besser durch bis es hinten wieder rauskommt ohne den Verdaungstrakt zu belasten? 

Vielleicht ähnlich wie bei den im TV immer beworbenen Wohlfühl-Joghurts, bei denen man ein gaaanz tolles Immunsystem bekommt, der angefressene  Bauch weggeht, der schön und schlank und die Hersteller reich macht ???  

"Nudeln für Fische kann man  lassen, da ist nichts enthalten, was sie verwerten könnten, das gibt nur viel Kaka." sagte mir letztes Jahr mal ein sehr erfahrener Koi - Kichi.

Vielleicht weiß jemand eine fundierte Antwort?

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## tipit (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Leute,
gestern ( Donnerstag 12.01) war es bei uns ín Mittelhessen sehr mild und die Wassertemp. im Teich lag bei
8°C.
Die Unterwasserakrobaten waren bis auf ein paar wenige recht munter oben im Wasser unterwegs.
Ich habe dann mal die Wettervorhersagen für die nächsten Tage geprüft und dann entschieden, Futter 
beizugeben.
Ich habe kein Wheet Germ, aber durch die milden Wetterbedingungen gehe ich kein Risiko ein, das die
Fische das nicht verdaut bekommen. Ich habe dann eine Portion Teichfutter (Futtermischung vom Koihändler
auch geeignet für niedrigere Wassertemperaturen) mit Fischöl angesetzt und so portioniert, dass alles
weggeputzt wurde.
Zum Filter noch ein Satz: Der Filter läuft bei mir das ganze Jahr durch. Die ganzen Jahre schon.
Auch die beiden letzten Winter hatte sich dies bewehrt.

Viele Grüße
tipit


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hi,

wenn ich zu dieser Zeit meine Fische füttern wollte würde ich jedenfalls eher etwas geben, was die Fische jetzt auch in Naturgewässern noch finden und fressen können. Mülas, Kleinkrebse, __ Würmer ect. damit hat die Verdauung weniger Probleme als mit ganzen Getreidekörnern ect  Proteine und Fette werden auch bei kühlen Temperaturen besser verdaut als Pflanzenkost. Nicht umsonst stellen sich  auch die eher herbivoren Fische wie __ Rotfeder, __ Goldelritze, __ Nase und __ Grasfische bei unter 15 Grad Wassertemperaturen auf eher carnivore Kost um. Grünfutterverdauung erfordert mehr Wärme als die Umgebung der wechselwarmen Fische diesen nun liefert

MfG Frank


----------



## Bakerman (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich zu dieser Zeit meine Fische füttern wollte würde ich jedenfalls eher etwas geben, was die Fische jetzt auch in Naturgewässern noch finden und fressen können. Mülas, Kleinkrebse, __ Würmer ect. damit hat die Verdauung weniger Probleme als mit ganzen Getreidekörnern ect



Da ist was dran, gut zu wissen 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Joerg (13. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst stellen sich  auch die eher herbivoren Fische wie __ Rotfeder, __ Goldelritze, __ Nase und __ Grasfische bei unter 15 Grad Wassertemperaturen auf eher carnivore Kost um.



Hi Frank,
Naturnahrung sollte zu jeder Jahreszeit eine gute Lösung sein. Leider läuft meine Lebendfutterproduktion bei diesen Temperaturen nicht mehr.

Hast du zu der Umstellung auf carnivore Kost einen Link greifbar?


----------



## Bakerman (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

__ Würmer !?


----------



## Bakerman (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hast du zu der Umstellung auf carnivore Kost einen Link greifbar?




Ich hätte da was für __ Würmer 

http://www.superwurm.de/

Dort bestelle ich sehr günstig meine Angelwürmer.
Da gibt es auch Zubehör zur Hälterung, Wurmfutter und Wurmerde etc.

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Joerg (14. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hi Andreas,
ein Bekannter von mir betreibt eine Wurmproduktion im Keller mit Bioabfällen. Neben den Würmern für die Koi, fällt nur noch Pflanzendünger an.

Im Sommer steht bei mir 1 Regentonne mit Wasserflöhen.
Die Zusammensetzung der Wasserflöhe in TS: Rohprotein ca. 46,6%, Rohfett ca. 21,0%, zusätzlich weitere wichtige Minerialien und Spurenelemente.
Durch ihre guten Eigenschaften, sind sie als Zusatzfutter sehr hilfreich für eine ordentliche Verdauung und Entwicklung der Koi.

Bei kleineren Teichen entsteht in der Regel kaum genügend Futter an. Da kann es hilfreich sein dieses extern zu erzeugen.


----------



## Bakerman (16. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Joerg

Hört sich gut an 

Wie verfütterst du die Wasserflöhe ?

Direkt lebend in den Teich ?

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das die winzigen Flöhe sich in einem großen Teich
 gleich verkriechen 

Zu meinen Aquarienzeiten habe ich sie eingefroren und in Portionen gefüttert.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Joerg (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hi Andreas,
die Wasserflöhe leben in einer einfachen Regentonne.
Gefüttert werden sie zusätzlich mit Bäckerhefe, weil nicht genügend Schwebealgen zur Verfügung stehen.

Aus so einer Tonne lassen sich dann im Sommer täglich 5-10 Gramm ernten.
Du kannst mir glauben, dass sich da keiner verkriechen kann, wenn die Koi es mitbekommen haben. 
Die Aquarienfische bekommen dann aber auch mal eine Portion frisch ab.

Habe einige Versuche unternommen Lebendfutter in ausreichender Menge zu züchten, da ich letztes Jahr Koi aufgezogen habe. Wasserflöhe waren mit Abstand das ertragreichste.


----------



## Bakerman (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Das hört sich gut an    

Dann lassen wir den Sommer mal kommen

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Jörg,

ich habe schon 2 Versuche unternommen Wasseflöhe zu züchten. 

Ich habe einen Algenfilter (Teich der vollkommen veralgt ist) im Bachlauf und habe dort die Flöhe eingesetzt. Nach 2 Tagen war keiner mehr da.

Ich habe die allerding im Zoofachhandel geholt und dort alle kleinen Tüten, mit halbtoten Flöhen. 

Gibt es einen Tipp, was man beachten sollte?

Ich werd wohl auch eine Regentonne zur Flohzucht abstellen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Thomas,

mein Versuch in einem durchströmten Behälter Wasserflöhe zu züchten war ebenfalls erfolglos. Im stehenden Wasser wie Mörtelkübel oder Regentonne ist es dagegen einfach. In den Behältern habe ich gewöhnlich Laub, dass sich von selbst darin einfindet. Bei zu starker Wasserbelastung finden sich als Erstes Mückenlarven ein, die sich aber auch bestens als Fischfutter eignen. Bei abnehmender Belastung nehmen die Wasserflöhe Oberhand, ohne dass ich einen Besatz vorgenommen hätte. Bei ausreichender Wärme und möglichst viel Sonne habe ich dabei einen ordentlichen Ertrag. Eine Zufütterung mit Hefe, wie Jörg es praktiziert, werde ich dann auch einmal probieren.
Zum Winter habe ich eine große Portion Bachflohkrebse in den Teich gegeben. Diese leben im Verborgenen und nur unvorsichtige verlassen gelegentlich ihr Versteck. Damit haben die Fische ab und zu etwas zum naschen. Besonders die Elritzen, die auch bei kalten Temperaturen noch aktiv sind, werden es mir danken, so hoffe ich 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Schon Futter bei die Fische?*

Hallo Nikolai,

ich habe die Pumpe für den Bach abgestellt und leite nur Regenwasser in den Teich. Somit sollte es ein Fütterautomat bei Regen werden... 
Mückenlarven kommen bei mir auch immer in den Teich. Andere würden sagen oh schlimm, aber die Fische freut es und zur Mückenplage wird ein Teich aus nicht, eher die Regentonnen, wenn man nicht genug füttert.

Mit den Flöhen werde ich dieses Jahr den Versuch in der Regentonne starten mit Hefe.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

